# Planar headphones for gaming.



## rjjasick

Does anyone have experience with planars for gaming? I've currently got X1s but the planars have been intriguing me for a while. I've got a MixAmp and O2/ODAC so I'm not worried about driving them. In particular Im looking at HiFi-400s or the new Monoprice 1060.


----------



## Kalavere

I've been using my HE-560's for gaming for a couple of years, I love them. I run my iFi iUSB into my Bifrost Multibit and again into my Lyr 2. I've been gaming like that for a long time. I love it.


----------



## Heffa

I have been using my LCD-2 for solo gaming for years now, through my DIY PPA v2 headphone amp and they are absolutely awesome.
  
 Just the other week I got me a AntLion ModMic V5 to be able to use the LCD-2 for online gaming as well, but I haven't really had time to try them out that much yet so can't give any relevant feedback on how it works together.


----------



## shinjinian

I use my LCD-2s and Ether Cs for PC gaming and I've been using my isine 10 iem's for my PS4 when it's late. Good experiences across all three of them, especially with the Audeze stuff.


----------



## jamjkv

I've been using a pair of MrSpeakers Alpha Prime for gaming. It's really lovely for playing games. The only thing is they isolate really really well. I can't hear people calling me when I have those on. I still use my Sennheiser game one when I need a mic. It's nice to have open back but it really doesn't compare to planar magnetic sound quality.


----------



## Shayko

For over a year I've used the ad900x, but will be using the he-560 from now on. The increased soundstage and imaging is quite the difference, not to mention that planar bass.


----------



## neddoge

I use my HE-400i almost exclusively on my XB1 for gaming.


----------



## lichlord91

I also hear good things from HIFIMAN 400I's don't have any myself though.


----------



## hanihanhan

Do you guys think attaching a microphone to a planar headphone via a strong magnet such as a modmic will interfere with the sound quality of the headphone itself? I've been considering the Monolith m1060 as my first planar, so I have no idea how sensitive planar headphones are to surrounding magnetic fields.


----------



## Planetic

I´m using my LCD-X everyday and can´t complain. 
Except for my head after 4-5 hours


----------



## w0nx

M1060 owner here, love the open planar for gaming & voice.

I use the on-board mic on my Microsoft webcam...could probably use an upgrade.  Dual 2.5mm jacks rule out an in-line mic, curious what you ended up doing?


----------



## Kalavere

w0nx said:


> M1060 owner here, love the open planar for gaming & voice.
> 
> I use the on-board mic on my Microsoft webcam...could probably use an upgrade.  Dual 2.5mm jacks rule out an in-line mic, curious what you ended up doing?



I use a Blue Yeti. The Antlion Mod Mic might be a cheaper alternative though.


----------



## Mr. Furly

hanihanhan said:


> Do you guys think attaching a microphone to a planar headphone via a strong magnet such as a modmic will interfere with the sound quality of the headphone itself? I've been considering the Monolith m1060 as my first planar, so I have no idea how sensitive planar headphones are to surrounding magnetic fields.



i wondered about this as well but went ahead and messed with it anyway. I have Mr Speakers Aeon C's that i use for pretty much everything. I fitted a mod-mic to them that i put on for gaming and take off for everything else. Haven't noticed any difference in sound quality for what it's worth but someone with more in-depth knowledge of the magnetic fields generated by planars might want to chime in.


----------



## Pairzilla

Anyone use the audeze LCD-2 C for gaming ?


----------



## dieterverberck

I am using the ether c flow now for music and gaming 
They have a very open sound for a closed version
In combination with my chord hugo ,it s a very wide open spatial sound


----------



## CyberAmplified

I used some Audeze EL-8s for a while there.
While I can't complain, I feel like the extra features and sound signature difference from planar magnetic drivers as opposed to dynamic drivers, at least in my opinion, is ill-suited for gaming. That is, not really the genre to best take advantage of it.
But it definitely sounded better than (ironically) those headphones that are made and marketed for gaming. Granted most of those are console-based but still, $300 for some Astro A-50s. Could get a pair of HD 6XX's on eBay for that (sadly not $199 drop anymore ;c) 
I mean the Astro's probably sound good for the market they are selling in but as far as the available realm of headphones and all that there is in the way of choices and options. I think it really just comes down to preference. Planar magnetic just seems a little overkill for most gaming, for me at least. But still enjoyable none the less.


----------



## notsimar

I've used the lcd2c's for gaming and love them.


----------



## Mr. Furly

Would agree that they are overkill for most games but still helpful in certain situations. I kinda like the planar bass style for gunshots and explosions because it isnt overwhelming and i can still hear footsteps. That's really where the advantage is for me, the spacing of the soundstage and the detail tells you a lot in terms of positioning. When i started playing pubg with my old gaming headphones i could tell general direction and sometimes distance if it was obvious but when i got my Aeons, i can pinpoint direction immediately and get pretty close to exact distances for both footsteps and gunshots. Whether that's because the headphones are better or because ive sunk 180 hours into the game and have simply improved is certainly up for debate. I would prefer to justify my headphone habit so im gonna lean in the direction of "of course my 800$ headphones are better than all my old headphones."


----------



## Boogee134

Aeon Cs are great imo. Great soundstage for a closed headphone.


----------



## rizzard

I use my He-500 for gaming (Pubg, csgo) and I love the space, hear everything I need


----------



## raven0us

Ive used my he400i for gaming and they are pretty good.  Better than any "gaming" headset I own.  However I game with either the 650's or the 800S' now and they are respectively better for gaming imo.


----------



## cheungbe

Would generally recommend staying away from planars for long gaming sessions due to the weight.

Senn's, AKGs, Fidelio X2 are all recommended for gaming. I use the X2 with a vmoda boom pro and love them.


----------



## raf1919

I have used Hifiman 4xx with my PS4 through my schiit stack.  Sounds great.  but i find myself going back to my PS GOLD headset just because cable always getting in my way.


----------



## squee116

Used HE400i, he400s, he4xx, he560, mrspeaker ether open, lcd2c for gaming
FOR GAMING: 560, 400i/400s, lcd2c, 4xx, ether would be my preference in descending order, but 6xx's are my typical go to for gaming.


----------



## T1125P

Hi all, sorry for asking this about earbuds but I cannot start a new thread "You have insufficient privileges to post here"
I have the DT 770 Pro 80ohm, there great but with all headphone's head gets hot so do my ears  Also bought the Bose Sound Sport in ear, good but looking for something a bit better. I would like to spend no more than $150 on earbuds I was looking at the Shure SE215-K I read that they do sound better than the Bose Sound Sport which I have. If anyone can recommend something in the $150 range for gaming that would be great, also I need them without the mic/volume control on the wire. Actually mostly gaming with a bit of movie/music.

Thanks


----------



## RemoteFerret

I've got the Audeze EL-8, they're pretty good for gaming! Although it's definitely worth mentioning that the only game I play where this would really matter is Overwatch, and even then I'll admit I'm pretty casual.


----------



## Pairzilla

The Audeze Sine are too uncomfortable for long sessions .ordered the Audeze Morbius. Hopefully those will be awesome


----------



## dwinnert

I am using my M1060's and find them very comfortable for long sessions.


----------



## Jearly410

I’ll throw in my recommendation for the Aeon Closed.


----------



## Rhamnetin

For the price of most planars, you can build a nice 5.1 surround setup so nah. I own a planar (ZMF Blackwood), plan to acquire a used HE-6, but don't plan to use any for gaming.


----------



## YVWM47

i use my LCD -2c for gaming and love em


----------



## Tigermelon

For games requiring wide soundstage and imaging I go with the k7xx. 

For a more story driven/immersive game, I'll use my LCD2C.


----------



## jamjkv

I just switched to a pair of open-back instead of close-back. It's so much better, especially for soundstage. I was previously using a pair of MrSpeakers Aeon. Now that I switched to a pair of Ether I don't think I can ever go back.


----------



## This Is Q

People have commented on the comfort of headphones for long gaming sessions.

I am interested in getting the Hifiman He 4xx. How do these last during the longer gaming sessions. Anything from 4-12+ hours. 

I used to own a pair of MDr Ma900 (I would buy these again in a heartbeat) and they were incredibly comfortable.

Currently using a pair of K240's whilst I try to find a headphone for gaming.


----------



## Edwood

I game with my HiFiMan HE1000.  I use an Antlion Modmic with it routed through an Astro MixAmp for chat volume control, an old JVC/Victor SU-DH1 Dolby Headphone processor for surround sound (will switch to Smyth Research A16 when it eventually ships to me), and output the audio to my HeadAmp GSX mk2.


----------



## CyberAmplified

Back in the day in one my very first forays into hifi audio, I remember scrapping my old Skullcandy gaming headphones and trying the whole planar-magnetic setup. It was an Audeze EL-8Ti I bought on sale from Apple and it claimed to be so low impedance that your phone could drive them. I'm not sure about that but all I do know is that I will never forget the seclusion from the outside surroundings as soon as I put those massive closed-backs on. It was like putting on ear mufflers. The sound was way better than any Skullcandy I've ever heard, but it was also ten times more expensive too.


----------



## MeltyGoblin

I generally love planar's for gaming. I have a pair of HE-500s with a grill mod done and the soundstage is just huge. Everything sounds great in games where positional audio is really well done.


----------



## wmf

[


----------



## Tsukuyomi

Im probably gonna get a pair of LCD-X, anyone know if they would be good for driving sims like GTsport on ps4? Also, may even use it with my Japanese super famicom mini haha


----------



## Audio Aficionado

For non-serious gaming sessions such as GT Sport, I use my Sony MDR7510, it is not a planar headphone, but it has a very clear, balanced sound signature and is very affordable. When I want to get immersed in a game and enjoy it to the max, i'll use my B&W P9 Signature, which is also not a planar headphone, but the surround sound capabilities of this headphone is insane, in my opinion. As you have probably guessed by now, I prefer dynamic headphones, but a good planar for gaming I can recommend - and as a bonus it is very affordable - is the Fostex T50RP.


----------

